# SWC 120/160 Cone Skimmers EXPERIENCES?



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

Anyone have any experience with the SWC 120/160 protein skimmers? 

I have a 60 gallon + sump setup and im thinking of getting a 160 cone. Any suggestions? Experiences? 

Any pics?


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I have the SWC 120 on my 60 Gallon tank and it took about a month to break in but it skims like a mother-father now! I am really happy with it. It is quiet too, for the price it seems to be great! I had pretty limited space in my sump so I went with the 120, I think the 160 would have been overkill but that's not a bad thing.


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

We had a 160 running on the 75 you came over to look at. It was doing a great job but we over stocked the tank so we had to upgrade.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Tristan said:


> We had a 160 running on the 75 you came over to look at. It was doing a great job but we over stocked the tank so we had to upgrade.


upgraded the tank right? I think the 160 would be sufficient for a heavy bioload in a 75? no?


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

Yes and yes. But we upgraded the skimmer before the tank as we had 150 gallons of water going through the 75 gallon tank. Had a 75 gallon sump and refuge so we needed a larger skimmer. 

It did work really well though.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

What is the price range like for these skimmers. I am looking to buy one, am thinking of the cone NAC5 or 7, Skimz etc but still undecided.
Also where to buy from since some offer free shipping if over $150. I prefer a skimmer with the pump below as it safe some space.


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

I have the 160 and and pulls gunk out no problem. I have 108 gallons total water volume. The skimmer is also quick to build the foam after you feed the fish. It's good value!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

http://www.aquariumpros.ca/pp-class...pace-saver-octopus-xp-1000sss-cone-int&cat=38

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

SWC skimmers work well but the Achilles heel is the Atman pump.

Secondly, they may be going through more difficult times as the owner has been formally charged for smuggling corals and fish.

I'll have to say, unrecoverable fish/coral/inverts sold on the black market is just embellishment, IMHO.


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

wtac said:


> SWC skimmers work well but the Achilles heel is the Atman pump.
> 
> Secondly, they may be going through more difficult times as the owner has been formally charged for smuggling corals and fish.
> 
> I'll have to say, unrecoverable fish/coral/inverts sold on the black market is just embellishment, IMHO.


Forget it then! Im not supporting someone like that. I don't care how good the product is. It's really disappointing to hear things like that.


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

I have a skimz for sale if your interested. Its overkill for your system but its mint. It was the skimmer you saw on my 75 when you came over. 6 months new


----------



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

My experience with the Swc is very good. They are workhorses, best bang for your buck IMO. But true, their weakness is their pump. In my situation it is a bit to loud for a tank in the bedroom.

Not sure about warrentees with the products these days since the owner of Swc(salt water connections) has gotten in trouble for importing banned stuff.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Not just in trouble, he's been convicted. 

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------

